# Mitsibushi Colt Ralliart???



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Mitsy Colt Ralliart, so my daughter has decided this is the car for her and arranged a test drive for Wednesday afternoon and wants me to go along with her to offer advice. This make and model is something entirely new to me, along with everyone else it seems. So any info either on the model or manufacturer would be great plus any other ideas for a car similar spec. 
It's a 2009 with 6000 miles on the clock and from what she's said, a little bit of a girl racer?


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

They do look very nice motors....Wanted to have a look at one myself but when I looked into it, the cheapest insurance I could get was £2800 so made it out ouf the question :wall: Maybe you could let me know how it goes

Rob


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Have a look at this group test.

http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/car...tsport_twingo_v_mitsubishi_colt_ralliart.html

Makes a good read :thumb:


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

I've had a 5-door Colt Ralliart since last May.

They're cracking little cars and I commend your daughter on her fine choice of car. :thumb:

Essentially, the Ralliart is a facelifted Colt CZT with a different front end (Evo X style) and tweaks to suspension, traction control, etc.

It shares the mechanicals with the CZT.

I'll pm you details of the owners club, where you can find out much more information.


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

I can also commend her on her choice. I have the older 3dr CZT and its a great little car. Safe, fast and most of all reliable.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions guys, I've done the read up ready for the test drive tomorrow so I'll Keep you all posted. Im not sure how much there asking as she wont tell me (how worrying)


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Get it! The car I want right now is a smart forfour brabus, which is basically the same underneath but I guess they've updated it from the CZT? Look pretty good but would shock most people how real world fast they are, noone would expect it. Understatement far better than overstated :thumb:


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Get it! The car I want right now is a smart forfour brabus, which is basically the same underneath but I guess they've updated it from the CZT? Look pretty good but would shock most people how real world fast they are, noone would expect it. Understatement far better than overstated :thumb:


The ForFour Brabus, CZT and Colt Ralliart share the same parts. The exhaust on my Ralliart is ven stamped with both Mitsubishi & Smart logos.

The ecu on the Brabus is different though and they exact a few more bhp from the engine.

The first thing I did with my Ralliart was to de-badge the chavvy turbo badges on the side doors. It makes all the difference, believe me. :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

ajc347 said:


> The ForFour Brabus, CZT and Colt Ralliart share the same parts. The exhaust on my Ralliart is ven stamped with both Mitsubishi & Smart logos.
> 
> The ecu on the Brabus is different though and they exact a few more bhp from the engine.
> 
> The first thing I did with my Ralliart was to de-badge the chavvy turbo badges on the side doors. It makes all the difference, believe me. :thumb:


Yeah, and the brabus will torque steer! I was suprised, when I first jacked my car up the oil filter has mitsubishi stamped on the bottom of it. And I love my engine, but the brabus and the CZT are just mental.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies and he links to info guys. We took it out yesterday and to say i was a little surprised is an understatement, proper little pocket rocket! Not sure if it maybe a little to harsh for my daughter but she's now considering it, and is letting them and me know later today. Weird how been parent changes your perspective, I'de rather her having something nice and steady and built like a tank


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

I always find having that extra power more of a safety feature, especially on motorways and in over taking situations.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

ajc347 said:


> The ForFour Brabus, CZT and Colt Ralliart share the same parts. The exhaust on my Ralliart is ven stamped with both Mitsubishi & Smart logos.
> 
> The ecu on the Brabus is different though and they exact a few more bhp from the engine.
> 
> The first thing I did with my Ralliart was to de-badge the chavvy turbo badges on the side doors. It makes all the difference, believe me. :thumb:


Smart four 4 ZS44 and Colt 3 dr ZM24 4 dr ZM44 are identical BIW up to the beltline (except ZM24 has a different rear quarter) and were all built at the Nedcar plant in Born Holland.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Got to give the Twingo a try too, it's sooooo much fun for how little it costs!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Out of all them in the evo test id have to have the Abarth....... i got a soft spot for them.


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Twingo RS may be another good option, however the Colt Ralliart is a very nice motor. However Ive never had any problems / issues owning my last Mitsubishi and comparing both manufacturers Renault and Mitsubishi theres only 1 winner really.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

The twingo's chassis is just so though. Just made me smile the whole time I was test driving it! Really is a lovely motor, the interior is a bit sparse though


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

colt looks fat and ugly, would pick 500 or twingo myself



S-X-I said:


> Have a look at this group test.
> 
> http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/car...tsport_twingo_v_mitsubishi_colt_ralliart.html
> 
> Makes a good read :thumb:


cracking road that through the elan valley to rhyader :thumb:


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

Colt Ralliart is a good little car, but I had an original CZ (just a 3-cylinder 1.1) as a curtousy car, and just didn't like it. Felt way too high, etc. Probably just cos I'm used to driving a low car, and my mates CJ Colt is even lower and a guy I know used to have his car so low it would kiss the white lines when changing lanes! Haha

EDIT: Just realised it's been 2 weeks since the last post, so guessing you're daughter already has a car now??


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Mazda 2 1.5 Sport is also a nice car. I would say that as GF has one.


----------

